# My Mustang.. (drag car)



## SomewhatStock (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a turbocharged 1990 GT. Stock suspension, 25.5 (7.50 cert) drag radial car. Last time out, I went [email protected] on slicks with a dead boost curve.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 12, 2011)

Sick stang love the older ones. Turbo is small compared to what i deal with lmao


----------



## SomewhatStock (Sep 12, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> Sick stang love the older ones. Turbo is small compared to what i deal with lmao


 

Thanks! Its actually a large frame F trim 88. If you deal with big diesels you prob have a large frame turbo. I sold this Gt55-94 to upgrade to the 88. LOL. The front of the wheel is smaller, but the back is bigger.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 01 cummins, on slicks it will run a 13.8. Thats all the truck nothing gutted or anything. Pretty slow compared to what your turning but yours isnt a daily driver lmao. Any videos of it?


----------



## SomewhatStock (Sep 13, 2011)

PLMCRZY said:


> I have a 01 cummins, on slicks it will run a 13.8. Thats all the truck nothing gutted or anything. Pretty slow compared to what your turning but yours isnt a daily driver lmao. Any videos of it?


 


13.8 with that much weight is FLYING!!!!! I bet slicks wouldnt help as much as a drag radial to be honest. I think the stiffer sidewall would be an advantage. 

What turbo do you use?

I dont have any recent vids, but I do have these. 

First 2 vids are a gt42-76, second 2 are gt47-88. Those were my first 2 turbos. I went the 8.19 with a gt55-94, and havent used the large Frame 88 yet. 

The first vid is a hydraulic roller 2 bolt block...that was as streetable as it gets. I also use a 3 speed and 3.27 gears, so crusing rpm isnt an issue. Its the fuel cost, and lack of self control that keeps it off the street now. 


My 8 Second Turbo Street Car in 2004 - YouTube

Black Turbo Mustang at Atco - YouTube

Turbo Mustang at Englishtown - YouTube


----------



## PLMCRZY (Sep 13, 2011)

I just have a stock hy 35 on it along with stock injectors. I have a modded injection pump, quadzilla adrenaline, raptor 150 fuel pump, 1/2 fuel lines, 5 inch exhaust, built tranny, lock up switch, traction bars, gauges, thats about it. Id say its about 400hp. It dyno'd 325hp and 760ft of torque but my fueling box was messed up. 

Heres the 325hp dyno run, thats all i have of the truck. I have a vid of it running a 14.4 on my facebook but i cant link it.

Dyno Day at Allstar Transmissions - YouTube

Im thinking about selling it or going balls out on it. Right now it currently sits with head off....


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 25, 2012)

Did i read that correctly you ran that on a stock 2 bolt block? Windsor i presume? That's moving...

I'm doing a 5.3 LS swap in one of my 86's with a th400 and a 76mm. My other 86 has a sportsman 2 bolt block (342) and S trim with an SI impeller that only runs 10.50's. i'm going fo budget build on the LS project.


----------

